
Apple is updating Macs again to remove insecure software from Zoom’s partners - tech-historian
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/16/20696529/apple-mac-silent-update-zoom-ringcentral-zhumu-vulnerabilty-patched
======
aarbor989
While I appreciate Apple's care to make sure Macs are as secure as possible, I
feel like silently disabling or interfering with applications on users'
machines is almost going to far. I hate to use such a cliche term, but isn't
this a slippery slope?

~~~
cj
In my opinion, no.

Any program that cannot be uninstalled (and programs that automatically
reinstall themselves) should be treated as malware. Even if it’s developed by
a $26 billion dollar company.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
What if I used this program for work? What if I had some super important
business meeting worth a million bucks, and I opened my computer to discover
Zoom et al was suddenly missing?

If I'd decided to run an update right before my super important meeting, that
would have been my own fault. But if Apple did it silently...

~~~
pixl97
>What if I had some super important business meeting worth a million bucks,

Well, running insecure versions of zoom, you can rest assured that your
competitors will have that meeting too.

And you can add about a billion other what ifs. What if the internet is down.
What if the zoom cloud is down.

Always have a backup program if that much money is on the line and hope they
all dont stick it on AWS.

------
retrac98
While I think this is probably a net good, at what point does my computer stop
being my computer?

What if I want to keep something Apple dislikes on my machine?

~~~
gerash
Apple products have always made choices for their customers. Most of the times
they're helpful and desired like this one but some times they're also anti-
competitive. eg. making Spotify and Google maps second class citizens compared
to Apple's own offerings.

